

Fun Fontifier - Ashuu
http://fonts.dweek.ly/

======
dweekly
I put together this very silly and trivial webapp last night in about fifteen
minutes and put it up on GitHub for giggles too.
[https://github.com/dweekly/fontifier](https://github.com/dweekly/fontifier)
\- pull requests accepted for other mutations / fonts!

------
Ashuu
Can also use this on facebook & twitter too!

------
d23
ᕫᕮᒪᒪ TᕼᗩT'ᔕ INTᕮᖇᕮᔕTING

~~~
pohl
.uʍop ǝpısdn ʇxǝʇ ǝɥʇ uɹnʇ oʇ sı uoıʇɐɯɹoɟsuɐɹʇ ɹǝʇʇǝq uǝʌǝ uɐ

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2995340/how-does-uwop-
epi...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2995340/how-does-uwop-episdn-text-
work)

